# arrastrar una lectura (fotografía)



## AMY ROTH

Hola a tod@s! 

Acabo de llegar hoy por aquí y soy un auténtico mar de dudas con la traducción que ha caído en mis manos... 
Así que me lanzo a formular la segunda pregunta del día en menos de cinco horas, agradecida de antemano por vuestras sugerencias! 
El texto trata sobre lo fotográfico, que analiza desde un enfoque reflexivo y asociado a la construcción de significado. 
La frase que desearía traducir al inglés es la siguiente:
"Esta cualidad (de la presencia de algún detalle concreto en el campo de lo fotografiado) para arrastrar toda una lectura en torno a la imagen es otra de las características..."
Ese "arrastrar toda una lectura", en el sentido de construir u orientar una determinada manera de percibir la imagen para el espectador a partir del detalle, no sé exactamente de qué manera traducirlo... "draw" sería correcto? "carry away"? "sweep away"?
Cualquier orientación será bienvenida!
MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Tal vez:  "_This attribute permits to bring about a entire reading from the image_".
Sólo es una sugerencia, no soy angloparlante y tengo un nivel bajo de inglés. 
Puedes tomar mi frase y ponerla bajo consideración de nativos del inglés.
Saludos.
_
_


----------



## AMY ROTH

Gracias MiguelitOOO.
La propuesta que me hace un nativo es: "This quality to focus a whole reading around an image is another of the characteristics (...)", pero a mí personalmente no me convence nada, me parece que la idea se desdibuja con la utilización de "focus"...
Mi opción es: "This quality to display an entire reading from the image is another of the characteristics (...)"
No sé... Cualquier otra aportación será bienvenida! 
Un saludo.


----------



## Bevj

Yo no diría 'quality'.
'Quality' to display' no es correcto, y tampoco 'permits to bring about'.
En tu último intento, quizás 'This *ability* to display...'  te sirva.


----------



## AMY ROTH

Gracias! Pero... "ability" no lo entenedemos más en el sentido de aptitud o talento, dotes?
La idea aquí tiene más que ver con una característica o una propiedad de lo fotográfico, que permite que (...), no?
Me la apunto de todas formas


----------



## Bevj

Bueno, vuelvo a leer el texto original y me parece que no nos has dado la oración entera.
Si nos puedes dar la oración exacta completa, quizás podamos salir de dudas.


----------



## AMY ROTH

Tienes razón, Bevj, copio el párrafo precedente y la frase antes indicada:

"El impacto en el detalle, además, proporciona una representación de lo cotidiano que al tomar la parte por el todo elude hasta cierto punto la cotidianeidad, pudiendo en consecuencia representar un modo más o menos efectivo de ‘fijación’ –desviado y desviante– de su carácter naturalmente fugitivo.
Esta cualidad para arrastrar toda una lectura en torno a la imagen es otra de las características que Barthes hace notar a propósito del _punctum_, la cual permite ser aplicada a la presencia del detalle como hilo conductor de una mirada más amplia sobre los aspectos que obras como las que hemos visto consideran".

"Attribute" sigue siendo para mí la opción que mejor encaja, pero insisto, no soy ninguna experta...

Espero vuestras respuestas, enormemente agradecida


----------



## superpo

Una humilde sugerencia:
_
The quality to *unfold / trigger* a whole reading...?
_
Tal vez, además, puedas fijarte en las traducciones de ese texto de Barthes al inglés (En español se llama _La cámara lúcida_, no se en inglés). Me imagino que en sus traducciones al inglés no faltarán ejemplos de este tipo. O directamente en los textos de ensayistas como Susan Sontag (_On Photography_).


----------



## AMY ROTH

Gracias superpo! 
Sí, probablemente recurra a las traducciones de Barthes (Camera Lucida: Reflections on Photography ) o Sontag para arrojar luz sobre el asunto... 
"Unfold" y "display" me gustan, por la connotación de un cierto despliegue...
Saludos


----------



## The Photographist

En cuanto a "cualidad para," estoy de acuerdo con @Bevj que _ability to _es la mejor traducción.  

Del otro, no tengo idea.  No he captado bien lo que quiere decir.


----------

